# Right Side Heel. Oops.



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, so I KNOW the "correct" way to teach a heel is with the dog on your left side. I mean, EVERYTHING with animals is on the left side. I grew up riding horses, so it's amazing I can do anything on the right side at all.

Well, when we were teaching Elsa "heel" I decided that it was safer for her to be on my right side, because when we're walking through neighborhoods she's more protected from cars. No, they don't go driving through our neighborhood at 50 mph usually, but the fact we don't have sidewalks makes me leery (and there is always a rowdy teenager and the :censor: in the Hummer drives way to fast). My parent's first dog, a GSD, died on a walk with my dad when an horrid person drove off the drove and hit her when she was walking with my dad. In hindsight, it's a lot better she was on the left side because they mowed over her and only clipped my dad, but I'm still paranoid. I guess I feel-in general-people are more aware of a person being on the outside of the road rather than a dog (taller, higher up on the food chain).

So, needless to say, she now walks at almost a perfect heel on my right side (ok, perfect might be stretching it). Yes, she's a rescue so it's not like she's going to be in some confirmation class taking in the blues to bring back to the kennel. BUT, we would like to do obedience, CGC, possibly agility, etc. I'm assuming that the CGC test situations all are based on a left-side heel?

Should I come up with a different word for a left heel? Try to wean her onto my left side? Or just forget about it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Teach her to heal on both sides. Just use a different command.

If you are going to do agility then you did a GREAT thing! 

Yes, CGC are based on left-side heels.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

In our training class we teach that the traditional (and competitive) heeling is on the left, but advise the handlers to choose the side. We remind them that we do teach on the left side, so they have to reverse some instructions.

The reason - if they are not going to compete, they should do what is most comfortable. Some smaller people or those with left side weakness do better with right side heeling and there is no eason not to choose that side.

Actually, the CGC does not demand left side heeling. CGCs purpose is not competitive. They are loking for the handler to be in control. Here is the infor from the website:

*Test 4: Out for a walk (walking on a loose lead)*
This test demonstrates that the handler is in control of the dog. *The dog may be on either side of the handler. *The dog's position should leave no doubt that the dog is attentive to the handler and is responding to the handler's movements and changes of direction. The dog need not be perfectly aligned with the handler and need not sit when the handler stops. The evaluator may use a pre-plotted course or may direct the handler/dog team by issuing instructions or commands. In either case, there should be a right turn, left turn, and an about turn with at least one stop in between and another at the end. *The handler may talk to the dog along the way, praise the dog, or give commands in a normal tone of voice.* The handler may sit the dog at the halts if desired.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also think it's a good idea to teach on BOTH sides...

BTW, don't you walk 'facing' traffic along the road? I thought that's the way I was taught just for people in general. If you then add a dog to that, the safest place is the dog on the left.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

MaggieRose,

You're probably right now that I think about it. I grew up doing bike riding, not so much strolling along the street so I've always done everything going with traffic without thinking much about the difference between bikes and walking........

I guess I'll switch her to a left heel and go against traffic when walking and a right "heel" when we are bike riding and going with traffic. I use the command "match up" when we're bike riding so she knows she needs to be along the side of the bike, but a few feet out so if I wobble I don't smack her.

Funny thing is....is most people walk and run with traffic too! I guess I never really thought about the walk vs. bike difference because 99% of the people I encounter are doing the with traffic shuffle too!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Teach both sides, it's easy. I use the word "Heel" which Mikko go's to automatic left side, and I use the word "Cross" which he go's to the right side. Use your own command and try it.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine know both left and right... I just give the command "Right Side" or "Left Side" and if I am walking both I can tell them switch and they do......Most often when I walk Onyx and Zelenka together Onyx is on my right and Zelenka is on my left... They also have the command to "walk on" they are alowed at the end of the leash(not pulling) if I say "Hike" they are now to dig in and pull
(Comes in handy when hiking in the mountains) However when I say Fuss they stop and wait and go to the heel position.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

My trainer teaches both sides. Left is "left" and right is "right. When we do a traditional heel we give the command "left". I have to admit we haven't mastered "right" yet....LOL
But it's great for keeping your dog on the side you want, based on the circumstances.....sidewalk....snarky dog at the vet etc.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I was taught Heel traditional left side and "Side" for right side heel.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think it would be very handy to have a dog trained to side-specific commands. Mine have all been taught left side heel. As I understand it, this came from hunting where most people are right handed & shoot from the right side. For me it was handy because horses lead to your right so I can safely have the dog and horse both in hand.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I think it is great that to teach heeling on both sides. Otherwise, you might end up with an agility dog who only wants to run on your left side lol...that's what happened with my Grace


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlsI think it is great that to teach heeling on both sides. Otherwise, you might end up with an agility dog who only wants to run on your left side lol...that's what happened with my Grace


Yep, if you take agility classes they'll make you practice everything on both sides. I think competitive obedience is the only thing you need a left side heel for. As Bonnie already mentioned, not only do you not need a formal heel for a CGC, it doesn't matter which side the dog is on as long as the leash is loose and the dog is under your control. 

I need to start working with Halo on my right, so far I've only walked her on my left and I think she may be a fine agility dog as she's small, fearless and extremely agile, so I may as well start getting her comfortable with being on my right side now.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeBTW, don't you walk 'facing' traffic along the road? I thought that's the way I was taught just for people in general. If you then add a dog to that, the safest place is the dog on the left.


YES! I was just about to say this. The rule is ride with traffic but *walk against it.* I think that this is why the heel side is generally on the left because then the dog is on the inside of the road while you're closer to the traffic (and a driver is more likely to see you since you are standing vs. a dog that is on four legs and, thus, lower to the ground.)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach her to heel on both sides. i use the commands "heel right" and "heel left".


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I use "heel" for the left, and "right" for the right. Riku, my older dog, walks on the "right" and he knows that's his position when we are walking with Tuki, who is on my left. He now goes there almost automatically, and if not, a gentle reminder with leash pressure gets him there..

I have also tried walking with Riku on the left and Tuki on the right, and since there is another dog where they usually are and I don't let them cross over, they just kind of go with it and walk no matter what side they're on.

I would echo what the others say, and walk against traffic with the dog towards the houses and yourself towards the cars.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

also, if you have no sidewalks, you need to be walking on the LEFT side of the road. that way, cars closest to you will be coming from the front, where you can see them instead of flying up from behind. much safer for you and the dog!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI was taught Heel traditional left side and "Side" for right side heel.


Hey, that's how Indy was trained -- I never knew I was being traditional!!

I like reserving "left" and "right" for actually turning in those directions, and, for Max, I use "about" to turn around.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, like I said before, the going with traffic thing was my own faux pas I guess from years of biking. This is my first dog in this area of the US. All the previous dogs were exclusively hiking and mountain biking dogs, so literally almost never were on surface streets. I was just going with the biking mentality--which is most definitely going WITH traffic.

So I guess we'll be coming up with a new command for left heels and walking on the other side of the street! Despite my mistake, I'm glad that I taught her right side first anyway since she'll be biking a lot with my husband and I, and that inherently has many more risks than walking/running does. It's much better that she's got the right side down pat.

HOPEFULLY we'll get her into agility. We really want to, but I know it takes a lot of time! We can to teach her and get her more comfortable with basic commands.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I agree completely







Rayden knows to heel on either side from his time working as my service dog. I never taught another command though, I would just say "heel" and indicate with a point where I wanted him. guess it's a good thing he's smarter than me!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I teach my dogs both. I don't do formal staring-at-my-face heelwork unless I am training trick heeling or trying my hand at musical freestyle, though. But any dog I work with learns to walk nicely on either side without pulling or lagging, and to sit when I stop.


----------

